# true rms messung nach umrichter



## AlterEgo (9 Juli 2010)

moin, 

kann mir jemand erklären, wie das mit dem messen von spannungen an der ausgangsseite eines umrichters funktioniert?!
haben auf der arbeit mehrere true rms multimeter, von denen nur eines werte anzeigt.
habe jetzt gegoogelt, dass es verschiedene true rms varianten gibt: dc, ac und ac+dc.
zum messen nach dem umrichter werde ich wohl die ac+dc variante brauchen, aber wieso genau ist das so?

danke im voraus...


----------



## Homer79 (11 Juli 2010)

so schlecht ists hier nicht beschrieben 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effektivwert


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juli 2010)

Na, Dein FU erzeugt ja ein PWM-Signal. Und damit haben die allermeisten Messgeräte höchste Schwierigkeiten.

Nebenbei: was ist das für eine Krücke von FU, die nicht das für Dich messen kann?


----------



## AlterEgo (12 Juli 2010)

danke für die antworten...
es geht mir nicht um die genauen spannungswerte, sondern darum bei der fehlersuche messen zu können, ob am motor alle 3 phasen anliegen.


----------

